# 3-D Archery Range near Cleveland



## Hunterrs (Jul 14, 2010)

I know there used to be a 3-D range in cleveland that went out of buisness but I think someone close by bought all the targets.  Does anyone know of a range me and the boy can shoot one day next week near cleveland?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 14, 2010)

No.


----------



## Gordief (Jul 14, 2010)

www.northgaarcheryclubs.com


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=534025&highlight=crooked+creek+archery

great place...


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you, we will check it out.


----------



## j.irvin (Jul 14, 2010)

Thomas' Deer Cooler has an archery range, 1537 Thomas Rd. Cleveland, GA  706-219-4703


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jul 15, 2010)

*Archery barn*

ARCHERY BARN 1-HOUR NORTH UP 441-N  JUST ACROSS N.C. STATE LINE 2- 20 TARGET 3D RANGES 828-524-0625


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 16, 2010)

BARN SHOOTER said:


> ARCHERY BARN 1-HOUR NORTH UP 441-N  JUST ACROSS N.C. STATE LINE 2- 20 TARGET 3D RANGES 828-524-0625



A trip to the archery barn is also in the plans.


----------



## stickflinger (Jul 18, 2010)

we shot at Crooked Creek Archery Club in Homer yesterday, and we had a blast. This is a very good range. Very well set up. We will be back many more times.


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 19, 2010)

stickflinger said:


> we shot at Crooked Creek Archery Club in Homer yesterday, and we had a blast. This is a very good range. Very well set up. We will be back many more times.[/QUOT
> 
> It is a great course, I have enjoyed sweating my rearend off there and shooting with my crowd all summer. It sure is fun to be able to shoot at your own pace.


----------

